# 55 GALLON SETUP FIRST TIME CA CICHLIDS



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

So I just moved to vegas and i just setup my 55 gallon.. I have kept mbuna for a while now and I decided to switch it up...

heres my stocklist
juvi GT, 
BS Pleco, 
and a juvi Salvini..

I wanted to get a female salvini because I thought maybe if she doesnt come off as a threat my GT wont mess with her...but I think I ended up with 2 males...any1 no how to sex a juvi Salvini??

And I was wondering wat other school fish,loaches,catfish etc, or other CA cichlids cant I add? I know the GT alone some say is overstocked......but *** seen on youtube a GT housed with other fish and get along fine...so some ideas would be nice..

Heres a pic of my setup


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As you said yourself, your current stock will eventually most likely be to much for a 55gal. With that said, GT's are relatively slow growers so you should have some time before that is a concern. I would not add any other cichlids however you could look into adding a school (6-8) of larger growing tetra such as Buenos Aires or Columbians. Many people use Rainbows and Giant Danios as dithers as well. As for catfish, I'd recommend a striped or spotted Raphael catfish.

From the picture, it looks as if your salvini is a male, although it's still very young. Females will have a black blotch on their dorsal fin, as well as often being more brightly colored and sometimes also having a black spot on their lower gill plate.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if u do have a female then they will def breed eventually. they are some of the best looking fish when they are in full breeding dress. however as soon as they begin they will take over that entire tank. i had a pair that took over a 125. my friend had a pair that took over his 240, and they were in with some big nasty fish.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sumthinfishy
Should I prevent them from breeding?

Cj cichlid
thanks for the ideas..I think I might go with the danios..either way ill post a pic when I get some a good school in there


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the only way to stop them from breeding is to seperate, but then u will not get vibrant colors. try it, if they get nasty then move them. nothing is ever guaranteed. that was just some experiences that i had with them.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Although possible, I wouldn't be to concerned about them interbreeding as that scenario is pretty unlikely.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

we arent talking about interbreeding, we are talking about a male an female salvini. at least thats what i was talking about


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

oops. my fault. i just reread the thread. i thought u had a male and female salvini. the info that i stated was in regards to a male and female salvini, not different types of fish. i appologize to the op for misunderstanding the question.


----------

